# HIIT first thing in morning



## ddawg (Jul 14, 2005)

When I start my cut, I want to do 20-30 minutes HIIT first thing in the morning.  My question is how should I structure my meals around my HIIT.  Should I have a scoop of whey before, a protein shake after, and then a solid meal an hour after that?  If I should have a protein drink right after finishing, what should I put in it to make sure I maintain muscle but helps reduce fat?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 14, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> When I start my cut, I want to do 20-30 minutes HIIT first thing in the morning.  My question is how should I structure my meals around my HIIT.  Should I have a scoop of whey before, a protein shake after, and then a solid meal an hour after that?  If I should have a protein drink right after finishing, what should I put in it to make sure I maintain muscle but helps reduce fat?


Depends on how much lean tissue you are willing to sacrifice.

If you don't want to risk any you are better off with a meal of protein and carbs beforehand and a small shake afterwards (protein and carbs again). You would not necessarily need another meal an hr after that (glycogen depletion should not be as complete as with a full weights workout) - so a regular meal (protein + carbs) ~2 hrs later should be enough.

Then you go down your 'less ideal' structure - the most important things being pre-workout (so you lower cortisol and decrease catabolism during the exercise), then your PWO shake (recovery) and then the next meal.

I would certainly try to have at least SOME carbs + protein pre-workout... Even if it is something like a banana + 0.5 scoops whey... Fasted cardio, especially HIGH intensity cardio, is not really needed in most people (benefits that who are not morbidly obese or those who are insulin resistant).

Personally - Overall calorie intake has the most important role in fat loss - not when you eat those calories. So if you are going to decrease calories and carbs over your day, then you are better off leaving them where you need them (and where they will give you the most benefit) - which means leaving them around your workouts.


----------



## ddawg (Jul 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Depends on how much lean tissue you are willing to sacrifice.
> 
> If you don't want to risk any you are better off with a meal of protein and carbs beforehand and a small shake afterwards (protein and carbs again).
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> 6:45--HIIT for 25 minutes


Considering that you havent done this previously, 25min HIIT is ALOT!!! I suggest you read up on doing it properly. If you can last 4-5min in the beginning, would be great.


----------



## ddawg (Jul 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Considering that you havent done this previously, 25min HIIT is ALOT!!! I suggest you read up on doing it properly. If you can last 4-5min in the beginning, would be great.



Ok, thanks....i'll read up on it a little bit though before I start it up....but do you agree that I should have carbs before I do it even though I want to lose fat....will the carbs help prevent muscle loss


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks....i'll read up on it a little bit though before I start it up....


Read this as well as all the links mentioned within : HIIT Cardio 


			
				ddawg said:
			
		

> but do you agree that I should have carbs before I do it even though I want to lose fat....will the carbs help prevent muscle loss


Yes, i do! and Emma has explained the reasons very well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 15, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> So would this be good
> 6:30--1/2 Scoop Whey
> 20g Oatmeal
> 
> ...


It depends on what you weight... but I would be tempted to increase carbs slightly - unless you are rather small..


----------

